# Storing Lard



## Gregory Chapman (Oct 28, 2008)

So I have quite a bit of lard, the un-hydrogenated kind. Can anyone tell me the conditions under which I should keep it for best storage life? I keep a little bit at a time in the refrigerator, but not all of it.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have no idea about storage, but I do know how to clean it through boiling with water, cooling, and skimming the clean material. You can save a rancid fat that way pretty well.


----------



## PorkChop (Nov 3, 2008)

Gregory Chapman said:


> So I have quite a bit of lard, the un-hydrogenated kind. Can anyone tell me the conditions under which I should keep it for best storage life? I keep a little bit at a time in the refrigerator, but not all of it.


Tell me more about your lard. Is it real lard from a pig, or vegetable lard? If it's vegetable lard I'm certain that it's a hydrogenated product. Either way it'll keep well in the fridge for many months.


----------

